# Bosch 1775E Tuck Point Grinder



## INTRA (Nov 27, 2008)

Do any of you guys have this tuckpoint grinder with dust extraction /vacuum port. I'm interested in this grinder cause the vacuum adapter which suppose to be dust free. I been getting tons tuckpointing jobs and i'm tired of all the dust. Just wanted to know you guys opinion on this tool. Thanks


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have used it before. It does what it is meant to do. Dust extraction depends on the vac you have it hooked to. Most better shop vacs with a bag and filter do a good enough job. Bosch makes an extractor for thier tools as well.


----------



## INTRA (Nov 27, 2008)

Just purchased this tuckpointer and vacuum system. I hope its it does a great job to control the dust


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

let us know


----------



## INTRA (Nov 27, 2008)

Just did a good size job, using this Bosch tuckpointer. Hook it up using my shop vac. Works great, i highly recommend it. Eliminates a good 90% of dust. Best price i found it was at Toolbarn.com


----------

